# Anyone had a Rabies booster in France



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

We are due to be in France early next year & our Goldie's Rabies booster runs out in the middle of the trip.
Rather than delay the trip, we would like to have him jabbed during our travels.

Anyone had it done & what is the cost?

Appreciate your comments


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Perhaps stating the obvious, but why not just have it done a little early, before you go. Then you don't need to worry, can use your own vet and know that the vaccine they use will be right.

The three year requirement is the maximum time between jabs, not an absolute date.

Val


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for that Val.

I'll check with my vet tomorrow.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Our dog is due next May but the same week that we come back from Spain so she will be done next week. Better early than late.

Mike


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Once the dog is sorted. Have you had your Shingles and Flu jabs.
Have to be one month apart.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

One of ours had to have the booster last year in France - cost was a little less than UK but the vaccine used is different and only gives one year cover. So he had to be done again this year, fortunately whilst we were back here and that was then another three years cover.
Would certainly recommend that you have it done in UK in advance.

Alan


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

"Anyone had a Rabies booster in France"

NO 8O 

:lol:


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

alhod said:


> ... but the vaccine used is different and only gives one year cover.
> Alan


We've had both dogs 'done' in France. The vaccine was the same as our UK vet uses, but only valid one year. The validity thing is a French gov regulation according to our French vet. As far as UK vet's concerned it's a two-year cycle, not three.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

subfiver said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> > ... but the vaccine used is different and only gives one year cover.
> ...


In Uk depends on vaccine used my dogs were given with 3 year life approved by Defra


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Just coming back on that, I can confirm that it is definitely three years with the vaccine used by our vet in UK - Nobivac Rabies.

Alan


----------

